#   :

## .

-    .   ,        . 
       , ,   . 
             .      ,              .
     .       .        -   .     .
       .

----------

.           :Smilie:

----------


## 2009

. 
   -       . ,         ....

----------


## zhns

.   .  :Smilie: ))
            .       .

----------


## Storn

,    ....   
  !!!!!
   ,      ()

----------


## -

(  ). 
1.     ,        ( )
-
-
-;
2. 
3.  
3.  
4.,  
-   
- .
-  
5. .,   ..
 )) !

----------

> 


?      .       ,    :  , , , 
  , 

 , ,  

 ,     




> .        -   .     .


  :Girl Impossible:        . ...

----------


## Manul666

,   -       -   "".             .   ??
1.         :        -      -                .      "         .
2.     ,           ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Laikalasse

.

----------

..      ..

----------


## .

*Storn*,       .      ,    .

----------

> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## Homer

()   :Morning1:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


  ..   -  




> .


 

     ,    -   ,   ,

----------


## Arhimed0

,   
         -  (-)
-
-
-
-  -
....
- /
...









(          ,           -       , ,      ,          )

     (                 ,       ......)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ()


+1
     " "  "crazy" ,       ,      :Smilie: 


     ,   .      ,  .   .

----------


## Arhimed0

,       - ** 
  -      = =  
  -  ** 

,     (      )   ,   ,              ,   -  = =

 , ,     ,       -     ,

----------


## Arhimed0

*!*
      -   .... (   ,    )

----------

-  ()

----------


## -

(  )   (  ,,    )

----------


## Svetishe

,    **,     ,      ,        .

----------

.

----------


## .

.         .  .       , ,          ?
       ,       . 

  ,      .

----------


## .

> 


          ? 




> ,,


    .      ((

----------

> ..   -


                  ,      -   .



> ..


+1 ,  ,

----------


## .

?   ?       ...

----------


## Arhimed0



----------

> ?   ?


  ,      ,

----------

> -  ()


*+*

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       .


  "  "      "  ", ..    . 

..  ,      ? (   ,  ,    ..)
   "  "  
- 
-   
-

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       .
>   "  "      "  ", ..    .


  -       

   -

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..  ,      ? (   ,  ,    ..)


 





> "  " 
> - 
> -   
> -


   ?

    ,             ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  -   ,          ,  ..    ...




> ?


  ,  -    ,   3-  ,        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  -    ,   3-  ,        .


   !
     -   !

----------


## .

> 


         .       , ,    ,    .

----------


## .

*Arhimed0*,        :Smilie:     ,     )

----------

> .


      ,        .

----------


## Arhimed0

, ,  .
 -, ,      ,   ,

             --

** 
**

----------


## .

*Arhimed0*,         .    .

----------

> 


      .       -  ,       .
  - -    ,      ?




> --


!  .


 ...   ,    ,     -   ,     .

----------


## ludmila1706

.    ,  ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,   .


 




> .


      ,     -   
     - ,      -     (!)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,   .


   ....  
   :  -

----------


## .

.    .   ,       .,

----------


## Arhimed0

,   ,    ,     -

----------

/ +    ..

----------

> -


         .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


     ,       :Mocking: 




> 


     ,   ,           
   ==

----------


## .

,       .    -     ))    :

* , ,* 





-, ,    
  (, , ,   .)


   (, , , )
,   GAAP

** 






** 
1

   (, ,   ..):


** 








   - ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


    ?
     ?
 01.01

  ....
    ...

----------


## .

-  ))

----------


## ToT

*Arhimed0*,  ?

----------


## ToT

.

         :

**

, , 



-
1

, , 




*









*

** 


:    ,             .

----------

> .


.     .   ,      ,    1

----------


## ToT

> ,      ,    1

----------


## ToT

> .

----------

> 


      .  :Embarrassment:   ,

----------


## ToT

> 


,  .

----------


## YUM

.
  .
1.           ,    !
2.     , -    .
3.  -- (  )     .
4.     . .. ,      65      .
 -      .
5.       ""   (   ,  ...) 
   ? 

.  ,   .   ,    - "  "? 
   : 99%         ,    ,   ,  ,  ,      ,     "",    . -? 
   ?

===
      ?       ?

----------


## .

*YUM*,      .

----------

> .


   ,     ?

----------


## YUM

'c !   ,   , .
      ....,  ,        
 ...     . 
 "" , , , ""     .
 -.        .       ""     .

----------


## .

> ,     ?

----------


## ToT

*YUM*,     :



> 3.  -- (  )     .


  ?

----------


## kiry

-   ...

----------


## Wirta

1. " "  " "    ,  
2.  "" -      ,   ""      . 
3.

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2.  "" -      ,   ""      .

----------


## 5

> "" -      ,   ""      .


   .



> 


 .   ,         .    ,    ,       ,    ,  .

----------

> 1. " "  " "    ,  
> 2.  "" -      ,   ""      . 
> 3.


+100.
    , .      ,    ,  ( )  .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     :
> 
>   ?


        ,        .
 .  .  ,       .
*  !!!!*        -  !
       ""  -  "".

----------


## GH2

> *Storn*,       .      ,    .


..,    ?      !  ,,  (-  ),  ,   ,     . ,,     ... ,        .   ,,  :,    . ,  ,   , ,   .    (      ...,,   ,  .     , :, .)    !
 ,   .    ! (,      ".."...  , ,     ,  "-2"  .) -, . :Smilie:

----------

> "  "   !


 ,  .
             .

----------


## ToT

.    .  .

----------


## YUM

> .    .  .


     ....     ..
, ..
...

.. 
, ,     ?
...: 
     ! 
      -      =

----------


## .

> ,      .


   ?       ?

----------


## ToT

> ....    ..


      ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ,     .


,    ! 
  ,   *" ."     ,   !!!* 
 !

----------


## Arhimed0

*YUM*,     .   
      =   
(         2018  ,  ?)
    ,      , , ,  
 ,      ! :Wow:

----------


## ToT

,    .   . )

----------


## YUM

, ,     ? 
      ?
111.JPG




> ,    .   . )


  " "    .
    :
-      ?
- !
-  !         ... :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -     ?
> - !


 -  -     ...




> ...


      ...
, ,    ,     
  ...
,      ....

----------

.

----------

> , ,    ?


ctrl+f5

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


, .,..
 !          !
 !



>

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


   ?




> 


 




     !

----------


## YUM

?
(     "  )
( :      ....     :Wow:  
    ""       ... )

----------

> ?
> (     "  )
> ( :      ....     
>     ""       ... )


  ! 
     ! 
 -    ,   :
,    ,       -  .
 " "   ".." ,      .   !! 
  ...   ?

----------

